# Fedor Next Fight in March 2010 - Maybe Alistair Overeem



## diemos

> Heavy.com has learned Fedor Emelianenko's next fight is scheduled for March 2010. Fedor's manager, Vadim Finkelchtein, has confirmed that Fedor will not be attending DREAM's New Years show this year. The two candidates in discussion for the March showdown are Alistair Overeem and Fabricio Werdum. There is particular interest in Overeem since agreements with Strikeforce have already been arranged.
> 
> There has been rumors around Overeem use of steroids. Vadim Finkelchtein, Fedor's manager, has said they don't want to rush things and will give the opponent adequate time to pass the appropriate testing.


source: http://www.heavy.com/post/fedor-next-fight-in-march-2010-against-alistair-overeem-1720

this fight should be great! I'm kind of scared for Fedor, I personally think Overeem and Lesnar are currently the only two people who pose a threat to him.

What do you guys think, who has a better chance, Werdum or Overeem?


----------



## joshua7789

diemos said:


> source: http://www.heavy.com/post/fedor-next-fight-in-march-2010-against-alistair-overeem-1720
> 
> this fight should be great! I'm kind of scared for Fedor, I personally think Overeem and Lesnar are currently the only two people who pose a threat to him.
> 
> What do you guys think, who has a better chance, Werdum or Overeem?


Overeem is very big and very talented. He has great stand up along with one of the better clinch games in the heavyweight division and one of the more underrated ground games in all of mma. Wedum has nothing to offer Fedor that he hasnt seen and beaten before. Werdum has good bjj, but he hasnt been able to transition it to mma as well as other top bjj practitioners like Damian Maia. His stand up is decent but now where near Fedors level. Overeem has a good chance against Fedor, Werdum has less nothing to offer Fedor and will get finished in the first round if they fight. Just my take.


----------



## Hellboy

Fedor doesn't even fight in the UFC but gets more threads about him in the UFC forum than anyone else.


----------



## The_Senator

Fedor will stop both of them. Looks like Overeem is going to be first, but only if he passes all the tests.


----------



## steveo412

They should just make it Fedor vs Werdum and Overeem in a handicapped match cause thats the only way they may have a chance. Fedor would beat either of them in the time it takes him to take out his garbage. I dont see how either of them have a chance.


----------



## KillingRoad89

Personally i hate overeem and I know fedor will destroy him like everyone else hes fought. The fight doesn't really interest me. id rather see fedor and werdum. I'd look good if i was on steroids and fought cans in japan too.


----------



## The_Sandman

Overeem would be a better choice than Werdum. 
Werdum is good and looked impressive in his win over Antonio Silva.... but to fight Fedor in a competetive match??? :sarcastic12: I do not think so.

I don't even believe that Werdum could beat Brett Rodgers. 

Overeem is the champ, and is more of a legit-threat to Fedor. :thumbsup:

In the end, it really does not matter....

Fedor is the *MAN!!!*:smoke01:


----------



## steveo412

I dont even know how they can call Overeem their champion. The guy has only fought there twice and hasnt fought there in 2 years. He has fought 6 mma bouts for other organizations since then. He should have been striped awhile ago


----------



## ptw

Meh, there's no one ON PAPER right now who would give Fedor a good fight. Brock's out for awhile, and that's about the only guy I could see giving Fedor a good run. 

So, go ahead throw whoever at Fedor, I love watching the man fight. Guy puts on a great show no matter what.


----------



## M.C

Fun fight, but Fedor takes this pretty much anywhere he wants.


----------



## Chileandude

Meh, Werdum isn't going to sub Fedor...and he's not beating him in the stand up.


His only shot would be some sort of LNP desicion, and i doubt that's gonna happen.

Roidereem on the other hand has a chance to KO Fedor or stop him with strikes, Allstair has much better stand up than Rogers and has comparable power.

Fedor would still be the favorite but you have to give Overeem a better chance that Rogers.


----------



## Scorch

Fedor vs Overeem is definatly the better fight. WAMMA Champ vs Strikeforce Champ.


----------



## TERMINATOR

I hope Fedors flat out destroys Overeem. Im so sick and tired of this k1 roid freak im bout sick to my stomach. Who the f**k calls themself the champion of an organization and doesnt fight for two years. "what a champ you are Mr. Overeem."


----------



## The_Sandman

TERMINATOR said:


> I hope Fedors flat out destroys Overeem. Im so sick and tired of this k1 roid freak im bout sick to my stomach. Who the f**k calls themself the champion of an organization and doesnt fight for two years. "what a champ you are Mr. Overeem."


LOL!!

For realz... Overeem is a B%tch. :thumb02:


----------



## BrutalKO

*...Looks like Fedor is headed for another title...*

...Poor Overeem. All those days in Pride watching Fedor crush people. Overeem is a good striker...so is Rogers. Rogers is the biggest and hardest puncher Strikeforce had to offer and Fedor put him away. Back to back KO's in 2 different MMA organizations for The Last Emperor. 
...After seeing Fedor on his back eating bombs almost getting pounded out by a beast, getting a nasty cut early and come back to win with one massive punch, I seriously doubt anyone else in Strikeforce can beat him. Fedor has been beating world-class strikers at their own game since the beginning. 
...If Junior Dos Santos dropped Werdum in the UFC with a nasty uppercut, I couldn't imagine how badly Fedor would destroy him. Fedor has the best footwork of any heavyweight competing in MMA. He moves like a Middleweight and is light on his feet. Werdum would get brutally knocked out or pounded out in the 1st round. Fedor will be the Strikeforce HW Champion very soon. It's inevitable...

"The power & precision of this man is extraordinary".
Frank Shamrock on Fedor


----------



## vandalian

Werdum's gonna feel passed over, and with good cause, because he actually fights for Strikeforce, unlike Overeem.

Still wonder why UFC insists on exclusive contracts?

But yeah, I'll be watching if Fedor and Alistair fight. I say Fedor takes it, via pace and pressure.


----------



## D.P.

I think Overeem/Fedor would be a great fight to watch. And in the end, Fedor's hand will be raised in victory. Hopefully I get to go this event with my girl.


----------



## Mjr

D.P. said:


> I think Overeem/Fedor would be a great fight to watch. And in the end, Fedor's hand will be raised in victory. Hopefully I get to go this event with my girl.


Some of you will know that Fedor is easily my number #1 fighter. However I think Alistair is a real chance to pull the upset here. I would almost back Alistair at this stage.


----------



## vandalian

Overeem has come a long way, but Fedor will take him places he hasn't been in quite a while.


----------



## BrutalKO

Mjr said:


> Some of you will know that Fedor is easily my number #1 fighter. However I think Alistair is a real chance to pull the upset here. I would almost back Alistair at this stage.


...The laundry list of fighters who said they were gonna KO Fedor ate crow. Overeem has a small head & chin in comparison to his body. One massive punch on Overeem's chin from Fedor would be absolutely brutal. One mistake by Overeem and he is done. If Fedor takes him down, Overeem will be finished very quickly by submission or get pounded out. I think it's funny when fighters talk smack about Fedor and end up losing everytime. Fedor will be the Strikeforce HW Champion...


----------



## Rauno

I really want to see Fedor destroy Overseem, Fedor would make a good champion at Strikeforce.


----------

